# TV Cabinet Update, Almost Complete.



## Waka (31 Jan 2008)

Decided that it was time that I replaced the vennered chipboard TV cabinet that we've had for years.

Choice of wood like the bookcase is cherry. Spent yesterday putting the back panel together and today joining the sides, bottom shelf and two extening shelves.

The design will incorporate a drawer ant the bottom with two shelves above all on full extension runners. The front will have a pair of panelled doors.

All going well should be finished in the next couple of weeks.

Back panel and sides.






Inside shelving.





Wood looks a bit messey at the moment, the white parts looks like sap wood, but its where I've wiped the glue off from joining and its gone all over the place.

I'll post progress as I move forward.


----------



## RogerM (31 Jan 2008)

Looking promising Waka. What is it replacing? Do you have a plan or are you "busking it" as you go? I'll be interested t see how this developes.


----------



## Waka (1 Feb 2008)

Roger

I normally just scribble my design and dimensions down on a piece of scrap wood. I'm only a beginner at SU and don't have the confidence with it yet.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Feb 2008)

Wondered what you were up to. Lovely wood there and I see you've insulated the door now.

Poor gloat with only two of your LN brushes on the door though :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (1 Feb 2008)

Tony wrote:


> Poor gloat with only two of your LN brushes on the door though


Now I was going to comment on that but I thought that Waka being a sensitive soul and _not_ partial to the occasional 'drive by' gloat :^o  might take offence...interesting to see that pensioners are so liberal with the glue tho' :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Waka (1 Feb 2008)

One try's not to gloat, by the way the brushes are left and right handed.

I've been busy in the shop this morning, first job was to ensure that the sides are square, for this I used the sled on the table saw.




Quick check all round confirms that all is square.




Next job is to drill a hole in the back panel for the cables, here I have used a bit that I bought many years ago from Lee valley, size here is 3".








Now its time to attach the sides to the back panel, here I'm using biscuits, I've already clamped the side and back together for marking.
Touch of glue and I'm ready for clamping.




To ensure that everything is going together square I've put the bottom section in, this is not its final position, but it does allow everything to be clamped up square.

I'll now leave it until tomorrow, that ensures that the glue has had ample time to set. Tomorrows jobs with be to fit the bottom shelf and start resawing the wood for the bottom drawer, also prepare the trim that goes around the bottom.


----------



## Mcluma (1 Feb 2008)

That is looking good

What kind of tv is going on top of it

Just be sure it is strong enough (to be sure you don't get any raking) :wink:


----------



## Waka (1 Feb 2008)

Mcluma

Going to get myself one of those flat screened jobbies, not being great TV lovers I'm only going for a 32", also a DVD recorder. By the time its constructed I'll be able to stand on it, so I don't think the screen will have too much of an impact.

This will all take place sometime in the future, at the moment we can't even get freeview in Weymouth.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (1 Feb 2008)

Waka":ylwu4j0o said:


> One try's not to gloat, by the way the brushes are left and right handed.



But you got spaces for three,so..... what fits in the other space? :lol: 

32" go on get a bigger one, saw a 46" a few weeks ago for £700 similar price to a jet table saw :mrgreen:


----------



## Waka (1 Feb 2008)

Lord Nibbo":1gw3x9wd said:


> Waka":1gw3x9wd said:
> 
> 
> > One try's not to gloat, by the way the brushes are left and right handed.
> ...



I do have another little brush that goes in the middle, but these are only temporary until I get a new tool unit made.

A large screen is a good idea if you use it a lot, but to be honest we've even discussed getting rid of the whole thing when we go digital, but unfortunately there are a few things we like to see. So i guesss we're stuck with it.


----------



## Mcluma (1 Feb 2008)

Waka,

What is the overall depth of the unit??


----------



## Waka (1 Feb 2008)

Mcluma":1wyb2a26 said:


> Waka,
> 
> What is the overall depth of the unit??



Inside depth is 15", ample space I think to house the recorder and have the cables hanging down the back inside, height is 24" with a length of 30".


----------



## Waka (2 Feb 2008)

Had another good few hours in the WS again today, made a little progress with the TV cabinet, but not as much as I'd hoped.

First thing was to trim up the edges on the base of the unit, this is where the Veritas #7 with febce comes into its own, I have to use the fence becasue I'm not yet skilled enough to get that perfect right angle without it, hopefully that should come with time.




Whuikle I was in preparing mode I thought I'd prepare the architrave to go around the bottom, I alrady had some offcuts that were the right side, so all that was needed was to square off the ends before the angles were cut.




A quick run on the router table gives me the profile I need.






Now its down to fitting the base of the unit, for this I have used PH screws becase these will be hidden under the unit.

The architrave is glue around the unit.





With all the clamps removed its starting to look like something useful, although still a long way to go.





The fitting of the architrave can be very unforgiving if the unit is not square, thats why all the little bits of tweaking with the hand planes is important.
This time the mitred joints are perfect, mind you thats not always been the case.





Probabvly have the day off tomorrow and spend Monday preparing the drawer thast goes in the base of the unit.


----------



## Philly (2 Feb 2008)

Coming along very nicely, Waka.
And good to see you can still make it into the workshop now you're retired :wink: :lol: 
Best regards
Philly


----------



## Waka (6 Feb 2008)

Made some progress today on the TV cabinet.

First job was to run some rough sawn through the thicknesses prior to re-sawing.






I decided to re-saw at 1/2" so the eventualy size would be 3/8" once it had been cleaned up.






Initially I decided on having the one drawer at the bottom, but decided that two would look a little better, this is the stock for the two drawers.





Prior to fitting the drawers for size I had to put in some framework to separate the drawers and also the drawers from the doors. This also shows the drawers fitted in for size.





Now we get to the interesting bit and start preparing for joining the drawer sides with handcut dovetails. I followed the Cosman method here, but I have to say that its a long time since I did any hand cut dovetails.

First pic shows the marking out.





This done successfully its now time to comit the saw to the wood, at this point I always worry that somehow |I ve got it wrong.





The two tail boards have now been cut with the waste removed with a coping saw.





All thats required now it to remove the excess waste with a nice sharp chisel.





Thats enough work for today, busy on other things tomorrow so will continue on Friday, should get one drawer finished before the exciting day out on saturday.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (6 Feb 2008)

It's looking better and better Waka, I hope your not going to do a Norm and plaster it with donkey [email protected]  I know how you feel about doing the dovetails by hand, funny enough I don't mind cutting the tails it's the pins that become a chore for me especially doing blind dovetails.


----------



## Waka (6 Feb 2008)

LN 

Certainly won't be doinf a Norm with the finish, it will have clear Chestnut finishing oil on it.

Regarding the DT, I do enjoy doing them, I'm afraid that when it comes to half blind DT I do what Cosman does and laminate the front back on, makes the whole operation a lot faster, not that I'm particularly fast at them.


----------



## Waka (6 Feb 2008)

Sorry about the pic's guys my pic's hosting site has gone down.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (6 Feb 2008)

Waka":354qa70x said:


> Sorry about the pic's guys my pic's hosting site has gone down.



Dunno if it's down but I can see them  I right clicked on the little x then left clicked "View Pic" and they all came up.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Feb 2008)

Sounds good Waka, just waiting to see it.......


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2008)

After a lot of faffing around with Uploadit (still can't upload pic's) I've decided to use Photobucket, so I'm re-posting the last lot of pic's.

First I had to take the rough off some cherry in preparation for the drawers, originall I thought of only having the one drawer, but then decided on two becasue I thought it would look better .





[/img]

I'm resawing the wood to 1/2" so when final prep is made it will be 3/8" which I think is a good thickness for the drawer sides and back.






This shows the drawers stock resawn.






Next job is to size the back, sides and front of the drawers to the carcas, luckily enough they are as near as damit the same size, I always worry that I've got my measurements slightly out here, but not this time.






I've decided to join the drawers together using dovetails and these are going to be handcut, I do have the Leigh Jig that I could use , but there is something about cutting them yourself.

The technique I'm using is from Rob Cosman, first is to mark them off, notice that I've assembled all the tools that will be required for the job.






This tail board is showing the pins on the first joint.






Both pin boards are now rough cut.






Now all thtas required is the rough taking out from between the pins with a nice sharp chisel, for this I'm using Blue Spruce DT chisels.






Now all thats left is to do the tails, this I will do later today.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2008)

Looking lovely Waka, I adore Am Cherry and it is so nice to hand plane - gloatious maximus ?


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2008)

Completed the tails this morning, niot as quick as Cosman.

First is to mark out the tail using the pins.






Then as before remove the waste between the tails.






This shows the tails competed.





For the first drawer the tails and oins are now completed.





Next job is to run a rebate into base of the drawer componants so the base can be slotted in during glue up.






Now its time for the glue up ans squaring of the drawer. As you can see I've probably used more clamps than is necessary. 






I'll now leave the drawer to dry.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (8 Feb 2008)

Ah! Bessey's....... Good ain't um? Is that one down one to go? or have you done the two drawers?


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2008)

LN

When I posted that was the only drawer I'd finished, but since then I've just glued up the second drawer. the same as the forst so no need to post the method.

Ally Pally tomorrow, then off to my narrow boat on Sunday for a few days, so it will be middle of next week before I get to fine fit the drawers.


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2008)

What do you think of those Blue Spruce chisels, Waka? Mike Hancock brought some along to Dave's bash last year - I thought they looked and felt really nice 8) Must get some when I win the lottery :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Feb 2008)

Waka":4zbvrfff said:


> notice that I've assembled all the tools that will be required for the job.



assembled for a massive gloat actually..


----------



## Philly (8 Feb 2008)

Wow! Careful - you're getting those tools dirty :wink: 
Looking good, Waka!
Philly


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2008)

Paul Chapman":3pvjlapz said:


> What do you think of those Blue Spruce chisels, Waka? Mike Hancock brought some along to Dave's bash last year - I thought they looked and felt really nice 8) Must get some when I win the lottery :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



They are a dream to use, I actually find them better thatn the LN's.


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks Waka - they are certainly the nicest looking chisels I've ever seen. I wonder if this thread will win first prize for the largest number of gloats in one thread :-k :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2008)

Paul Chapman":1un6froe said:


> Thanks Waka - they are certainly the nicest looking chisels I've ever seen. I wonder if this thread will win first prize for the largest number of gloats in one thread :-k :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Don't know what you mean.


----------



## Waka (15 Feb 2008)

Got home yesterday afternoon and went straight to the workshop for a bit of therapy.

The drawers that I'd left gluing up were now ready to have the false fronts put on them. I taken a leaf out of Cosmans book and done through dovetails, then added the front to the drawer so it looks like half blind dovetails. I've done my best to book match the fronts, hasn't come out too bad I feel.











The drawers have been wiped over with white spirit to remove the last bits from sanding, when dry I will start to oil them.






Always a bit worrying that theres going to be a nice comfy fit when the drawers are offered to the unit, seems not to bad.






I've got the other two Woodkateers visiting today, so I'm not sure what progress I'll end up making.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2008)

That Cosman trick looks the ticket and you've done a nice job of it.



Waka":3mdtzhh7 said:


> I've got the other two Woodkateers visiting today, so I'm not sure what progress I'll end up making.



No progress at all then, just hard work on the washing up of tea cups. 

:lol:


----------



## DavidE (15 Feb 2008)

Looking good Waka - I do like your choice of wood and the trick you have used on the drawers is very effective.

David


----------



## Philly (16 Feb 2008)

After seeing it in the flesh I can tell you it looks as good as the photo's. Nice job, Waka.
And thanks for the cuppas and lunch :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Waka (18 Feb 2008)

Didn't really get as much done today as I thought, two reasons, I'm doing another job in tandem for a friends boat and I spent a couple of hours with my friendly builder who's going to start the workshop extension.

First job this morning was to sort out the top, I'd jointed this yesterday so it was just a matter of planing the surface and cutting to size. This shows the top in place but not secured. Also spent what seemed an age with the scaper. Most of it is ready for oiling, but so far its only the drawers that have been done






Took a while preparing the wood for the doors, I decided to go dor style and rail with cherry vennered insert. Tomorrow I'll do the M&T's and hipefully time permitting have the doors glued up.






I've ordered the full extension runner for the two shelves and the door furniture, this hopefully will arrive later this week. So with a bit of luck I might have the construction finished by week end.


----------



## mailee (18 Feb 2008)

Looking great Waka, I do like the idea for the drawer fronts mate, very impressive. :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (18 Feb 2008)

Waka,
Looks to be a lovely neat job!


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Feb 2008)

That's looking very nice, Waka.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Waka (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments guys, its one of those jobs where I've favoured hand tools over machinery.


----------



## Waka (19 Feb 2008)

Got in the shop early this morning, I wanted to get the doors finished and as its a long time since I did M&T's I felt a little practice was in order.

Having set the machine up for the mortices it was time to start, it went better than I expected. 







Like most things once the setup has been acheived its easy to move forward quickly, this shows all the mortices completed.






I did give them a little touch up with the chisel to finish them off.






Now for the tenons, because I wanted to ensure that I had a nice square fit I did the initial cut with the SCMS, then I finished off using a chisel and the LN 507, this took a little time to complete but I ended up with good fits on all joints.






Next came the panels, now cut to size I am ready for the glue up.






My objective for the day has been met, both doors are now glued up, not bad for 3 hours.






Tomorrow I'll trim and fit the doors, also time to start oiling the inside I think.

Looks like I'm on track for a weekend finish.


----------



## George_N (19 Feb 2008)

Nice work and some nice tools on display too :wink:


----------



## mailee (19 Feb 2008)

3 Hours Waka! good god man you are faster than me with my machines! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 Feb 2008)

Waka":2vdxjf8q said:


> Tomorrow I'll trim and fit the doors, also time to start oiling the inside I think.
> 
> Looks like I'm on track for a weekend finish.



Can't wait to see it oiled  

Finished by the weekend  I said something similar about two weeks ago with my cupboard :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2008)

This isn't a project, it's a tool gloat! I bet you spent an hour making the doors and two hours carefully positioning the tools for the photos.

Looks like it will be a great looking cabinet. One day I hope I can work as quick as you.

Dave


----------



## Waka (19 Feb 2008)

davejester":2pv6i1af said:


> This isn't a project, it's a tool gloat! I bet you spent an hour making the doors and two hours carefully positioning the tools for the photos.
> 
> Looks like it will be a great looking cabinet. One day I hope I can work as quick as you.
> 
> Dave



Dave

Please notice that I keep the cupboard doors, if I wanted to gloat I'd leave them open   

Being retired I tend to spend 6 or 7 hours in the workshop some days, its just like going to work in the morning, but not so far to travel.

LN

Thanks for the info on the plane. I guess I shouldn't tempt fate by saying I'll be finished by the weekend becasue I haven't hung the doors yet, all sorts of things can happen here.


----------



## Waka (21 Feb 2008)

Not the best of days today, last night while wiping down the doors with white spirit I notice that one of them had a chunk of sap wood showing.






Worried about it quite a lot over night because although not averse to using the sap wood I didn't want it showing on the front. So in the shop bright and early to make a new door, now I have three doors for a two door cabinet.






Then postie arrived with a package, ah that will be the door durniture and drawer runners, when I upwrapped the parcel I realised that I'd ordered the wrong runners, to say I was a tad Pi***d off is putting it mildly. Duly ordered some moor so they should be here tomorrow.

I decided to put in the wood for the runners, because the doors will be flush fitted, I prepared runners to mount the full extension runners on (does that make sense) so that I could pull out the shelves withoput opening the door 180 degrees.






Having spaced them to take whatever bits of electrical stuff I've screwed them in palce/ The idea is that when the shelves are in I will laminate a strip along the fron of the shelve thereby hiding the front of the runner






Starting to get close to completion now, the next pic shows the firast coat of oil, the inside will have three coats, while the outside surfaces will have about 8.


----------



## mahking51 (22 Feb 2008)

Waka,
Looking very good indeed, perhaps it should have been a bit wider for when I talk you into a 50" screen, Gill is already quite keen.....  
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Waka (23 Feb 2008)

Few hours this morning putting some finishing touches to the cabinet, unfortunately the drawer runners won't be here until next week, so its not completely finished.











I'm quite pleased with the end result although there are one or two little mistakes that I won't go into, still you learn with every piece you make.

Away next week so the shelves will have to wait until I get back.


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Feb 2008)

Waka,
It look svery good indeed. Just the job!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (23 Feb 2008)

Exellent.... Proper Job =D>


----------



## wizer (23 Feb 2008)

lovely job Waka.


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2008)

Waka - nice looking job. I make the assumption of course that as the sides are solid cherry, the rails on the inside are slot screwed in position? I think Paul's right about the gloatworthy impact of this thread, I don't think I've seen anything finer, apart from when Martin got his new saw.... :lol: 
One question though, are the BS chisels suitable to be used with a tapometer or are they maybe a little delicate, meant for hand paring only? Not sure - Rob


----------



## Waka (23 Feb 2008)

woodbloke":24667ylt said:


> Waka - nice looking job. I make the assumption of course that as the sides are solid cherry, the rails on the inside are slot screwed in position? I think Paul's right about the gloatworthy impact of this thread, I don't think I've seen anything finer, apart from when Martin got his new saw.... :lol:
> One question though, are the BS chisels suitable to be used with a tapometer or are they maybe a little delicate, meant for hand paring only? Not sure - Rob



Rob

You are correct regarding the four rails inside the cabinet, there is about 4mm allowable movement incorporated into the hole, having said that I do't expect much, if any movement as the wood was sat in the house for a while before I started, MC was 10% at start of project.

The BS chisel are tapometer proof, just like the LN's, I've given them a fair cloating and all is fine. Now the long bladed ones are not for the tapometer.

Gloating, don't know what you mean :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2008)

Waka wrote:


> Now the long bladed ones are not for the tapometer.



Atrocious  ....mustn't rise to it, shan't, won't...wouldn't mind a set though  - Rob


----------



## harryc (23 Feb 2008)

Well done Waka that looks like a quality piece of work, if that's the end product of mistakes made well I can only hope.

Harry


----------



## Paul.J (24 Feb 2008)

Very nice job Waka  
Great dovetails :evil: and a lovely looking finish.
Good to see the BOSS on display instead of been hidden away:wink:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2008)

Wow Waka the finisehd item is even better than I expected . Gorgeous job mate.

So when you free to makme one? :wink:


----------

